# Amazing color change



## Piacn (Mar 3, 2004)

This is a gif I just made of a Shetland Pony stallion here in Norway.

It's amazing how different he looks through the seasons. Almost white on the body

in summer and red in the winter


----------



## crponies (Mar 3, 2004)

Roans are pretty cool that way! Is that your boy?


----------



## Sarah (Mar 3, 2004)

Classic Roans are so fun with their color changes!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 4, 2004)

We just purchased a bay roan mare and she looks so much different from her summer and winter coat .


----------



## Lewella (Mar 4, 2004)

That's why another term for true roan/classic roan is "four season roan" - they change with the seasons





Lewella - who at last count has half a dozen roans and possibilities of 5 more being born this year


----------

